# Excel Formel Problem



## penniwise (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe zwei Tabellenblätter.

Das Zweite Datenblatt soll nur zum bereitstellen der Datensätze dienen. 
Hier werden ca 30 verschiedene Länder mit verschiedenen € beträgen hinterlegt.

Das erste Datenblatt soll für eine Berechnung sein. 
Wenn ich nun hier in ein Feld ein Land eintrage soll in einem anderen
Feld der passende € aus Datenblatt zwei stehen. 

Wie sieht dazu die Formel aus? Bzw. müßte die Formel dann ja ewig lang 
werden da ich ca. 30 verschiedene länder habe.

Kann mir jemand helfen oder mir eine bessere lösung vorschlagen ?

Danke !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Oktober 2003)

Was meinst Du genau?

Du willst ausländische Währungen in Euro umrechen? Oder willst Du den "Kurs" des Euros im jeweiligen Land ausgeben?

Könnte zimlich Enge werden mit 30 Zelbezügen und Wenn() Abfragen!

Warum willst Du die Ausgabe in einer Zeile machen?


----------



## penniwise (23. Oktober 2003)

Es geht um eine Kalkulation für Reisekosten. Wenn jemand ins Ausland reist bekommt er pro tag den Betrag X

Diese Beträge unterscheiden sich von Land zu Land. Deswegen die vielen
Länder mit ihren € Sätzen auf Datenblatt zwei.

Der Betrag sollte auf dem ersten Datenblatt möglichst in einem Feld stehen
da noch mehrere punkte wie zu erstattende seminargebühr usw hinzukommen
und ich es Übersichtlich gestallten will.

Die Beträge im Datenblatt zwei sind in euro und sollen auch so aufs erste
datenblatt übernommen werden.

verstehst du was ich meine ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Oktober 2003)

Jeppo!

Problematisch wird es sein soviele Zellbezüge auf eine Zelle zu zwängen und mit entsprechen wenn() "Abfragen zu füttern...

Ich weiß es nicht mehr bei wievilen, aber irgenwann ist bei Wenn() Verschachtelungen Schluss und wie Du schon anmerkt hast wird die Formel ellenlang!

Du brächtest ja (Schema):

Wenn {Zelle XY} = {Land}, dann {Zellbezug}, sonst  Wenn {Zelle XY} = {Land}, dann {Zellbezug}, sonst ....


und so weiter, das für 30 Länder!

Vermulich wäre es sinnvoller das mit einem Makro, bzw. VB(A) Script zu lösen....

Da müsste ich dann jedoch passewn, weil in VB(A) kenne ich mich zu schlecht aus!

Also, wenn Du es in reinem Formel Probieren willst, suche mal nach der Funktion Wenn()....

Für weitere Hilfe einfach hier fragen... - evtl. melet sich ja auch noch einer unserer VB(A) Pofis zu Wort!


----------



## penniwise (23. Oktober 2003)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnell Hilfe 

Ich werde das Ding jetzt erstmal so erstellen und falls sich noch ein 
VB(A) Pofi zu Wort meldet kann ich ihm ja dann die kalkulation schicken, 
damit er gleich sieht worum es geht


----------



## Geier (24. Oktober 2003)

penniwise hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe zwei Tabellenblätter.


 *Passt.*


			
				penniwise hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Zweite Datenblatt soll nur zum bereitstellen der Datensätze dienen.
> Hier werden ca 30 verschiedene Länder mit verschiedenen € beträgen hinterlegt.


*Passt.
Tabelle2: Spalte A (bei mir zum probieren) Zeile4 eine Zahl(1)
................Spalte B  Land (Deutschland etc...)
...............Spalte C Betrag
sieht dann etwa so aus: 1   Deutschland     12,50E
......................................2  Italien...........13,50E  etc. (kannst beliebig voll machen)*


			
				penniwise hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das erste Datenblatt soll für eine Berechnung sein.


 


			
				penniwise hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich nun hier in ein Feld ein Land eintrage soll in einem anderen
> Feld der passende € aus Datenblatt zwei stehen.


*Tabelle1:
ZEILE3:Überschriften 
sieht dann so aus: ...Feld A3:AuswahlLand....B3:Land....C3:Betrag*


			
				penniwise hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sieht dazu die Formel aus?


Und jetzt kommts: 
In Feld B4 kommt folgendes:"=SVERWEIS(A4;Tabelle2!$A$4:$D$50;2)"
In Feld C4 kommt folgendes:"=SVERWEIS(A4;Tabelle2!$A$4:$D$50;3)"
mit dieser Funktion wird eine Matrix auf Blatt2 durchsucht, die von A4 bis D50 reicht. Also 46 Länder. Jetzt kommt der Zaubertrick: Im Feld A4 auf Blatt 1 gibste eine Zahl ein, die mit der in Tabelle2 NEBEN dem Land steht. (A4)
Wenn dort die 1 steht, wie in meinem Beispiel, dann kommt in die Nebenzelle automatisch das Land und neben diesen der Betrag.


			
				penniwise hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bzw. müßte die Formel dann ja ewig lang
> werden da ich ca. 30 verschiedene länder habe.
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen oder mir eine bessere lösung vorschlagen ?
> ...



Bitte sehr . 

Bei Fragen: MAIL

Geier


----------



## noise (25. November 2003)

Das hat mir auch gerade weiter geholfen.
Nur ich hab noch ein anderes Problem.
Und zwar habe ich:

Spalte A -> Eine Kundennummer
Spalte B -> Kundenname
dann weiter hinten
Spalte I bis AR -> Kundenspezifische Daten

Jetzt würd ich dann auch gerne auf nem anderen Blatt dann per Eingabe der Kundennummer die Kundenspezifischen Daten angezeigt bekommen. Es ist nur so.. 

z.B.:

A1: 2500  -  Mustermann GmbH.  -  Umsatz  -  Gewinn  - Datum
A2: 2500  -  Mustermann GmbH.  -  Umsatz  -  Gewinn  - Datum

Das heisst ich hab bei jedem Kunden mehrere Sätze von Daten.
Ist es möglich das ich Excel irgendwie sage:
_Suche Kundennummer 2500 und gib jeden Datensatz auf meinem neuen Blatt aus_

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.
Achja, ich hoff das versteht auch irgendwer was ich da so wirr daher schreibe 

gRtZ^


----------



## Leola13 (26. November 2003)

Hai,

es ist möglich !  

Das Zauberwort heisst Pivot-Tabelle

Daten 
             Pivot Table- ....
                                       x  MS Excel
                                       x  Pivot_Tabel

             Bereich auswählen (evtl. mit Leerzeilen für Erweiterung)

             In neuem Arbeitsblatt

                        Layout
                                            Zeile = KundenNummer
                                            Daten = z.B. Summe Umsatz

             Fertigstellen


In der neu erstellten Datentabelle. Neues Tabellenblatt.

Doppelklick auf die Summe der entsprechenden KundenNummmer.

Es öffnet sich ein neues Tabellenblatt mit allen Daten der angeklickten KundenNummer.  Evtl. lässt sich dies auch über Makro automatisieren, da bin ich aber überfragt.


Ciao   Stefan


----------



## noise (26. November 2003)

Hier die Fehlermeldung die mir Excel bringt wenn ich versuche diesen Pivot Table zu erstellen: _Verweis ist ungültig! _.

Ich habe ausgewählt:

- Kd. Nr (von 2 versch. Kunden)
- Kd. Name (ebenfalls 2 versch. Kunden.. is ja auch klar  )
- Umsatz
- m² (also wieviel er gekauft hat..)

gRtZ^


----------



## Leola13 (26. November 2003)

Hai,

@noise, das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden.  

Als Anhang eine Beispieldatei.




Ciao Stefan


----------



## noise (26. November 2003)

Anbei einmal ein Auszug aus dem was ich habe..

gRtZ^


----------



## noise (26. November 2003)

Sorry.. auf Anlage vergessen 

gRtZ^


----------



## Leola13 (26. November 2003)

Hai,

du hast einen kleinen Fehler gemacht :

Es wird automatisch ein Datenbereich vorgeschlagen.  ABER es muss  immer eine Spaltenüberschrift vorhanden sein.

In deinem Fall wurde nur ein Teil der Tabelle ausgewählt.

Als Anhang die korrigierte Version.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## noise (27. November 2003)

Ich bin gerade drauf gekommen das sich ein weiteres Problem ergibt.
Ich habe bei der Mappe die du von mir hast etwas (anscheinend) wichtiges vergessen.. Und zwar sind am Ende jedes Kunden Gesamtergebnisse eingetragen. Jetzt schreit Excel das es keine Pivot machen kann weil Zwischensummen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Leola13 (27. November 2003)

Hai,

1. Summen weglassen (in dem Pivot-Bereich)
oder
2. Summen durch Pivot berechnen lassen
oder 
3. Summen(formel) durch Kopieren/Werte einfügen ersetzen
oder
4.  weiss ich auch nicht


Ciao Stefan


----------



## havako (31. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe Problem bei Pivot Table. Pivot Bericht habe ich schon erstellt. Jedoch möchte ich Ergebniss noch analysen.
Das Gesamtergebnis ergibt sich aus Bedarfmengen jeweils in Kalendewoche(5T)  und in Monaten(22T) . Meine Frage ist, ob es durschnitliche Bedarfmengen pro Tag möglich auszurechnen ist? und wenn ja, wie soll ich machen. 

Ich sitze schon lange, und noch keine Lösung gefunden. Viele einer von euer Profi kann mir doch helfen. 

Danke


----------

